
Do you use RSS? - wocp
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to build a website which its contents is based on RSS, create profiles and categories that organize the information. Also allow users to create their own static profiles and add their websites too.<p>I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s better focus on a simple category or niche, for example: bitcoins, or it&#x27;s better try to add every kind of information.<p>What do you think about it?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
mindcrime
Yep, I'm all about RSS. I regularly use RSSOwl and/or Digg Reader to consume
feeds, and I use a lot of Google Alerts configured as RSS feeds. And one of my
company's projects, Neddick[1], is built largely around RSS.

[1]: [https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick](https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick)

~~~
wocp
First of all thanks for reply, and I'm subscribed in a lot of RSS feeds to be
updated in my favorite topics. Neddick sounds so good, I'm building something
like that, by reading RSS and by building content about entries posted in
them.

------
ishbits
Yes, sure do. Pretty much only through the Reeder IOS app, but there are still
many blogs that I follow for stuff that might slip through the cracks in my
twitter feed.

------
digisocialnet
i still love RSS feeds. if you just want to display RSS feeds, I think it's
better to focus on a niche. If you want to let users manipulate feeds and do
complex interactions then I think a wider range of categories is OK.. but try
to narrow down a few different niches to target and try to attract to your
site.

~~~
wocp
It's perfect, I love RSS too. My idea is create a simple app to manipulate
feeds, so you can register with an email, and add your favorite websites. I'm
going to think about focus on a niche or categories. Thanks for reply.

------
detcader
Yes, religiously; Feedbro (chrome extension) is my reader right now

~~~
wocp
Thanks for reply! I did not know that extension, it's great, but my idea is
build a website, maybe later I will do an extension for explorers or an
executable for Windows/Unix.

------
eip
Yea.

[http://rssident.com](http://rssident.com)

~~~
wocp
Hello again, excuse me, is rssident.com yours?

~~~
eip
Yea it is. I am going to add some new features and bug fixes soon but I am
busy with work.

~~~
wocp
Ohh, congratulations! your site is so great. I hope you add your new features.

